# Samsung YP-P2 GUI theme help.



## eljorge619

I have the download with the Dandy_Cosmos.UCI and the rest.
so my questions is how do i make them appear on my MP3?
to what or which folder do i drag it to??
how do i do it>
help please


----------



## LucasHahn

you install them the same way you install firmware, download the zip, extract all files, and then copy and paste them into the internal storage section of the yp-p2. unfortunately for me the GUI's i downloaded said they were in the wrong format, hopefully you dont have this problem, if there is a more knowledgeable person, please help


----------



## Random90

Once u have downloaded and extracted the file called "UCI". plug in your P2 open it and open the folder "My Pack" then open the existing "UCI" folder and paste the contents of the "UCI" folder u have downloaded. then unplug your P2 and turn it on. go to "Settings" then "Menu style" then "Menu design" and the new ones should be in there.

hope this helps


----------

